# How do you post pics?



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I have some awesome muley pics i wanna post but cant figure out how to. Can anyone explain how to do so. Any help would be great.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Try this,
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php
Burl


----------

